# TEXAS HEAT WAVE 2009



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

who's going??? :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

http://www.heatwaveinc.com/


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*theres one in amarillo texas in august 8th* :0 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jun 24 2009, 10:58 AM~14282768
> *theres one in amarillo texas in august 8th :0  :0
> *


Heat Wave???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

if youre coming down and need a hotel room PM me and let me know


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

might go but probably only going saturday


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jun 24 2009, 12:18 PM~14283580
> *might go but probably only going saturday
> *


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Im going.... Its the 20th Annivesary of this show and they are supposed to do it bigger this year then in the past....





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## People's Choice (Jan 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 24 2009, 12:02 PM~14282822
> *if youre coming down and need a hotel room PM me and let me know
> *


I thought that everybody was staying with you or Gary? :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok show, just not enough low low's. It's not cool like WEGO :biggrin: , but i might make it though.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 24 2009, 03:21 PM~14285267
> *Ok show, just not enough low low's. It's not cool like WEGO :biggrin:  , but i might make it though.
> *


x2


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 24 2009, 02:21 PM~14285267
> *Ok show, just not enough low low's. It's not cool like WEGO :biggrin:  , but i might make it though.
> *





I understand what your saying, but last year there was alot of low lows... :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by People's Choice_@Jun 24 2009, 02:51 PM~14284971
> *I thought that everybody was staying with you or Gary? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Jun 24 2009, 03:46 PM~14285516
> *I understand what your saying, but last year there was alot of low lows... :thumbsup:
> *


yeah there was... there will be a lot more this year too


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 24 2009, 03:21 PM~14285267
> *Ok show, just not enough low low's. It's not cool like WEGO :biggrin:  , but i might make it though.
> *


you should :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

It's hard to do 2 day shows with the kids though. I would like to go, but we will see how everything plays out.


----------



## OnlyPureBitch (Jun 16, 2009)

me and my girls are goin, should be fun


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 24 2009, 10:34 PM~14289959
> *It's hard to do 2 day shows with the kids though. I would like to go, but we will see how everything plays out.
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

bump...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

This a great show along with the grilling and chilling that goes on out in the HOT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:burn: :yes:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Whut it dew Rollerz...


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 24 2009, 04:21 PM~14285267
> *Ok show, just not enough low low's. It's not cool like WEGO :biggrin:  , but i might make it though.
> *


thats why this year we need to take over and come in big numbers and show everybody that lowriders in texas are still the best
count me in i will be there with full display.

miklo is your car going to be ready


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

me and my boys r goin we drivin 5hrs in our rides.........
goin in this


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Jun 26 2009, 05:41 PM~14309641
> *me and my boys r goin we drivin 5hrs in our rides.........
> goin in this
> 
> ...


wre yall coming from homie


----------



## VictorXIV (Apr 2, 2008)

GHETTO DREAMS C.C WILL BE THERE FOR SURE


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jun 26 2009, 04:40 PM~14309087
> *thats why this year we need to take over and come in big numbers and show everybody that lowriders in texas are still the best
> count me in i will be there with full display.
> 
> ...


i agree.. ive never showin at a heatwave before so iam gonna try to make this 1 this year. anyone know the registration info as fas as price and can you register that saturday morning? hope to see everyone next weekend in San Antonio


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 26 2009, 06:16 PM~14309916
> *i agree.. ive never showin at a heatwave before so iam gonna try to make this 1 this year. anyone know the registration info as fas as price and can you register that saturday morning? hope to see everyone next weekend in San Antonio
> *


yea you could register saturday, but i would suggest you pre-register. theres going to be a lot off rides tryn to register the day of the show and its a long ass line. if you pre-register they'll send you a speed pass throu the mail and you skip all that waiting. go to heatwaveinc.com for registration prices, i know is cheaper if you pre-register.


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jun 26 2009, 06:55 PM~14309739
> *wre yall coming from homie
> *


del rio tx border town south of san antonio its really a 4 1/2hr drive but i drive slow... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jun 26 2009, 06:25 PM~14309992
> *yea you could register saturday, but i would suggest you pre-register. theres going to be a lot off rides tryn to register the day of the show and its a long ass line. if you pre-register they'll send you a speed pass throu the mail and you skip all that waiting. go to heatwaveinc.com for registration prices, i know is cheaper if you pre-register.
> *


awready.. appreciate it bro :thumbsup: yea ive heard about them lines before


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jun 26 2009, 07:35 PM~14310453
> *awready.. appreciate it bro  :thumbsup: yea ive heard about them lines before
> *


yea it helps a lot. last year we got there about 2 and there was a long ass line. but with the speed pass you get to go around all that. it took us less than 30 minutes to get in.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jun 26 2009, 04:40 PM~14309087
> *thats why this year we need to take over and come in big numbers and show everybody that lowriders in texas are still the best
> count me in i will be there with full display.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

yeah it should be


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Jun 26 2009, 05:41 PM~14309641
> *me and my boys r goin we drivin 5hrs in our rides.........
> goin in this
> 
> ...


this was there last year right?


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 26 2009, 11:23 PM~14311732
> *this was there last year right?
> *



ha yea but i was on beauty rings and multi-colored like a mofo......


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

When is pre-reg. over? might just have to go.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 27 2009, 10:38 AM~14314241
> *When is pre-reg. over? might just have to go.
> *


on their web site it says july 16. it says you could still register after on their site at gate prices but you wont get a speed pass. it says $45 for outside and $145 for inside.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Jun 27 2009, 12:34 AM~14312827
> *ha yea but i was on beauty rings and multi-colored like a mofo......
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i remember it... that bitch was dropped though  looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 27 2009, 10:38 AM~14314241
> *When is pre-reg. over? might just have to go.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

cruise Sat. night???


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

T T T


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

thinking of taking my baby outthere


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 1 2009, 09:43 AM~14350373
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Miklo how far is the hotel from the expo?


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

about 15-20 min


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

ITS OUR FIRST TIME GOING WE HAVE ABOUT 6 CARS THAT WE ARE GOING TO TAKE DO I HAVE TO REG. THEM ONE BY ONE OR CAN I PURCHASE THEM ALL AT ONCE..


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jun 30 2009, 11:52 PM~14348004
> *thinking of taking my baby outthere
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Same weekend as WEGO San Bernadino show, i would like to make it out to Cali. I guess we will see what happens.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 24 2009, 11:02 AM~14282822
> *if youre coming down and need a hotel room PM me and let me know
> *


i can get yall the rooms for $74.00+tax let me know...


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

...or a king room


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

ooooooo its gonna be hot......... :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 2 2009, 03:43 PM~14364757
> *i can get yall the rooms for $74.00+tax let me know...
> 
> 
> ...


wow niceee


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Jul 1 2009, 11:51 PM~14358939
> *ITS OUR FIRST TIME GOING WE HAVE ABOUT 6 CARS THAT WE ARE GOING TO TAKE DO I HAVE TO REG. THEM ONE BY ONE OR CAN I PURCHASE THEM ALL AT ONCE..
> *


i think you have to do them 1 by 1


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 24 2009, 11:02 AM~14282822
> *if youre coming down and need a hotel room PM me and let me know
> *


*
oh yeah... and dont forget to stop by for the best raspas in Texas* :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 2 2009, 03:43 PM~14364757
> *i can get yall the rooms for $74.00+tax let me know...
> 
> 
> ...


what hotel


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 2 2009, 08:43 PM~14367094
> *what hotel
> *


its a Fairfield Inn & Suites Marriott


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

ill be there


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

WHO'S GOING TO HOP   IS IRVING CUSTOMS GOING TO SHOW UP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

Do I have to load up the car after the show everyday or can you camp out there with the car and what are the prizes and catagories.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jul 6 2009, 02:58 PM~14394087
> *Do I have to load up the car after the show everyday or can you camp out there with the car and what are the prizes and catagories.
> *


they wont let you camp out any more, you can take your car and bring it back in the morning or just leave it there... they'll have security over night. Im probably taking mine out sat. to cruise and bringing it back sun. morning  

not too sure on the prizes or classes...might be on the website


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 210 hardhitter (Jul 2, 2009)

WE ARE GETTING READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 210 hardhitter_@Jul 7 2009, 11:49 PM~14408936
> *WE ARE GETTING READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


yall looked damn ready in San Antonio last Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## 61biscayne (May 4, 2009)

I had better see Miss Mary Jane out there


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 210 hardhitter_@Jul 7 2009, 11:49 PM~14408936
> *WE ARE GETTING READY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


hell yeah homie.....so wats up .... ! :biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

I just wrecked my ride i was going to show.... damn these dumb ass drivers.... lol






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jul 8 2009, 03:21 PM~14414123
> *I just wrecked my ride i was going to show.... damn these dumb ass drivers.... lol
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


that sucks homie


----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jul 6 2009, 08:19 AM~14391471
> *WHO'S GOING TO HOP    IS IRVING CUSTOMS GOING TO SHOW UP :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


210 HARD HITTERZ WILL B THERE HOMIE U SHOWIN UP


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

YOU KNOW THAT BAD BOYZ WILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

IS IRVING CUSTOMS SHOWING UP THIS TIME :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0 gonna be a bad ass hop


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I hear Ice Cube is going to be there this year.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*ANYONE NEED A ROOM???*


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 9 2009, 08:49 AM~14422189
> *ANYONE NEED A ROOM???
> *


you do for your lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 9 2009, 09:49 AM~14422195
> *you do for your lincoln :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 210hardhitterz (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jul 6 2009, 09:19 AM~14391471
> *WHO'S GOING TO HOP    IS IRVING CUSTOMS GOING TO SHOW UP :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


idk but we'll be there 4sho homie!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

hmmmm 2 hrs or 24 hrs, it's a hard decision.  :dunno:


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 9 2009, 01:59 PM~14423997
> *hmmmm 2 hrs or 24 hrs, it's a hard decision.   :dunno:
> *



CALI! great cars, great weather!
105 here in texas!

:biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Jul 9 2009, 02:26 PM~14425655
> *CALI! great cars, great weather!
> 105 here in texas!
> 
> ...


That's true, it is to damn hot here in South Texas. Still waiting to see what happens.


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Jul 9 2009, 03:26 PM~14425655
> *CALI! great cars, great weather!
> 105 here in texas!
> 
> ...


good point.. heard it was 109 at the San Antonio show but even if it wasnt it sure felt like it


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Jul 9 2009, 03:26 PM~14425655
> *CALI! great cars, great weather!
> 105 here in texas!
> 
> ...


dont talk him out of it :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 9 2009, 04:40 PM~14426551
> *good point.. heard it was 109 at the San Antonio show but even if it wasnt it sure felt like it
> *


i think with the heat index it was 150


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

i can get yall the rooms for $74.00+tax let me know...  









... or a suite for the same price (king or double) 

free breakfast :biggrin: and security on site


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 27 2009, 12:47 PM~14314860
> *cruise Sat. night???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

BUMP


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CITYBOY214_@Jul 6 2009, 09:19 AM~14391471
> *WHO'S GOING TO HOP    IS IRVING CUSTOMS GOING TO SHOW UP :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i seen u doin the damn thing down in Htown yesterday 
















some people dont know how to back up when they see a car coming lol they wouldnt move for shit


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

so whats the plan? next weekend is the heat wave. who is meeting up


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 14 2009, 10:44 PM~14477511
> *so whats the plan? next weekend is the heat wave. who is meeting up
> *


x2 :biggrin: 

hey Rick are yall down to cruise Saturday night? its gonna be packed


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 2 2009, 08:15 PM~14366945
> *
> oh yeah... and dont forget to stop by for the best raspas in Texas :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 free texas size raspas with a wrist band from the show. :cheesy:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 14 2009, 10:10 PM~14477835
> *x2 :biggrin:
> 
> hey Rick are yall down to cruise Saturday night?  its gonna be packed
> *


Were are the hot spots in ATX???? We went last year to THW and saw a crap load of peeps hanging out under a bridge.... But was to late of notice to stop and chill...






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Jul 15 2009, 12:35 AM~14478675
> *:0 free texas size raspas with a wrist band from the show. :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jul 15 2009, 07:34 AM~14479852
> *Were are the hot spots in ATX???? We went last year to THW and saw a crap load of peeps hanging out under a bridge.... But was to late of notice to stop and chill...
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


Riverside, Congress and down town near 6th st. the bridge you are talking about does get pretty packed too


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 15 2009, 06:44 AM~14479897
> *Riverside, Congress and down town near 6th st.  the bridge you are talking about does get pretty packed too
> *



Cool.... Thanks, my club and I will be making it down for the 3 day event and will be checking for these cruise spots....






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jul 15 2009, 09:19 AM~14480457
> *Cool.... Thanks, my club and I will be making it down for the 3 day event and will be checking for these cruise spots....
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> SIMPLY STUNNIN
> ...


----------



## -=NV THA 512=- (May 25, 2009)

cabelas on saturday too!


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by =NV THA 512=-_@Jul 15 2009, 01:33 PM~14483548
> *cabelas on saturday too!
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by =NV THA 512=-_@Jul 15 2009, 02:33 PM~14483548
> *cabelas on saturday too!
> *


yeah i was thinking that... you think they'll be out there next weekend?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

yall have fun at the heatwave... ill be staying home in the ac but ill see yall in Longview


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 16 2009, 01:31 PM~14493748
> *yall have fun at the heatwave... ill be staying home in the ac but ill see yall in Longview
> *



sure.. you will go to longveiw


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

miklo when you have time call me.. i want to see if you and josh and the rest will be going to heat wave. let me know something


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 17 2009, 04:33 PM~14506606
> *miklo when you have time call me.. i want to see if you and josh and the rest will be going to heat wave. let me know something
> *



Was up Big Rick... We will be there, don't know who all just yet...


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 17 2009, 05:32 PM~14506596
> *sure.. you  will go to longveiw
> *


 :biggrin: 

if i do i do if i dont i dont .. i dont think that carshow will be any different from any other carshow anyway. if i cant make it then fuck it. i do have bills and my family to support. that comes first before anything so iam totally sorry if i dont make it to longview  but right now i think i can fit it into my budget. but never know when something might come up.. never know what tomorrow brings till it gets here. but i know you're going and will take pics so i wont miss anything if i dont go :thumbsup:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

TTT 

when do they judge the cars ? is ok to go just sat. and sun only. or do you have to show up on friday to?


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jul 17 2009, 07:39 PM~14507911
> *TTT
> 
> when do they judge the cars ? is ok to go just sat. and sun only. or do you have to show up on friday to?
> *



U don't have to be there friday... but they will start judging friday for
the ones that are there...


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 17 2009, 05:47 PM~14506707
> *:biggrin:
> 
> if i do i do if i dont i dont .. i dont think that carshow will be any different from any other carshow anyway. if i cant make it then fuck it. i do have bills and my family to support. that comes first before anything so iam totally sorry if i dont make it to longview    but right now i think i can fit it into my budget. but never know when something might come up.. never know what tomorrow brings till it gets here. but i know you're going and will take pics so i wont miss anything if i dont go  :thumbsup:
> *



big dog trust me i have bills up the asss.. but i know where you are coming from. remember i dont have a job..


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83's Finest_@Jul 17 2009, 05:41 PM~14506669
> *Was up Big Rick... We will be there, don't know who all just yet...
> *



ok big dog what day and toime are yall going? hit me up maybe i can ride in with yall.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

can someone please take pics or videos of all the hoppers :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

i am ready i hope there is a big lowrider turn out


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

IS THERE BIKES AT THIS SHOW?


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jul 20 2009, 06:28 PM~14528988
> *i am ready i hope there is a big lowrider turn out
> *



not too many lowriders , but a good show over all.
Hydraulic comp great!


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jul 21 2009, 07:00 PM~14542626
> *IS THERE BIKES AT THIS SHOW?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Sr.Castro (Mar 26, 2007)

GOOD SHOW BUT NO PAY OUT ON BEST OF SHOW THIS YEAR


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Im leaving tomorrow night to arrive by 10pm.... any good chill, party & relax spots on a thursday night?????






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

I NEED ONE WRISTBAND IF YOU OR KNWO SOMEBODY WITH ONE LET ME KNOW


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Jul 22 2009, 11:27 AM~14549757
> *I NEED ONE WRISTBAND IF YOU OR KNWO SOMEBODY WITH ONE LET ME KNOW
> *


I GOT TWO FOR SALE FOR 15 EACH


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Jul 22 2009, 11:28 AM~14549770
> *I GOT TWO FOR SALE FOR 15 EACH
> *


I need some wus up with the hook up.... you in austin???? Ill be there thursday night we can meet up friday if you havent sold them.






-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Hellboy To perform at Heatwave this weekend.


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

Hope everyone has a safe trip and have a great weekend chilling and grilling out there!


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 22 2009, 08:49 AM~14547355
> *:yes:
> *


do you know what the entry fee is?


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

good luck to all the low lows that are showing this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miggy254_@Jul 22 2009, 06:11 PM~14552849
> *good luck to all the low lows that are showing this weekend  :thumbsup:
> *


your not going to make it out to the show at all


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Jul 22 2009, 06:15 PM~14553481
> *your not going to make it out to the show at all
> *


nah not heatwave.. gettin my car worked on. but ill be at the San Antonio Rollerz Only carshow next weekend though. i been to a carshow the past 4 weekends in a row so i need to chill 1 weekend and get some rest & iam not tryin to be outside 2 or 3 days in a row.. :no: hit me up if you're going to the SA show, ill meet up wit you in the H. you got my # right?


----------



## tlrepresenta (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jun 24 2009, 11:52 AM~14282725
> *who's going??? :biggrin:
> *


Do you have some info on when the hop is taking place at the Austin heat wave? The website doesnt tell me much. When is it, time, how much to get in, etc.


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Jul 22 2009, 09:49 PM~14556299
> *Do you have some info on when the hop is taking place at the Austin heat wave? The website doesnt tell me much. When is it, time, how much to get in, etc.
> *



The hop is usually on the last day of the show "sunday" the cool thing is that they do it inside the arena.  





-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## L4LRIDERS (Jul 16, 2008)

READY 4 THIS SHOW


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Good luck at the show. Can't make it, i'm in Cali. :biggrin:


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jul 24 2009, 08:26 PM~14575049
> *Good luck at the show. Can't make it, i'm in Cali. :biggrin:
> *


lol id rather be at the cali show too


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

keep them pics comming big rick


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Jul 25 2009, 10:50 AM~14578526
> *keep  them  pics  comming big  rick
> *


x2


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

*CRUISE TONIGHT AT 11:00 DOWN TOWN *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 25 2009, 08:36 PM~14581882
> *CRUISE TONIGHT AT 11:00 DOWN TOWN
> *


ill be there in a little bit :0


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jul 25 2009, 09:40 PM~14581910
> *ill be there in a little bit  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

more pics :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Good morning peeps.


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

*videos of the hop...*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jul 26 2009, 06:22 PM~14587031
> *videos of the hop...
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

Hop was good I'll post videos soon as we get back


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Jul 26 2009, 06:46 PM~14587227
> *Hop was good I'll post videos soon as we get back
> *


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

TTT, where da hop pics at! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jul 27 2009, 08:32 AM~14591343
> *TTT, where da hop pics at!  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 27 2009, 09:46 AM~14591642
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


*i think someone dont wanna show us what happen..* :angry: :angry:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Jul 27 2009, 09:29 AM~14592381
> *i think someone dont wanna show us what happen.. :angry:  :angry:
> *


patience my friends they are cumming they are not done downloading


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS PEPINN IC in the house!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

EL PAYASO 96 LINCOLN IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

sorry for the delay.. been resting. i am burnt...


----------



## ($El chamuko$) (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 27 2009, 11:46 AM~14592515
> *patience my friends they are cumming they are not done downloading
> *


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## ATXSS (Jun 20, 2006)

who did the custom paint job... :biggrin:  








[/quote]


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

It was a good turn out this year over 15 hoppers showed up.But it was hot as hell out there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks Like it was fun !


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jul 27 2009, 06:32 AM~14591343
> *TTT, where da hop pics at!  :biggrin:
> *


*X2*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Jul 27 2009, 11:51 AM~14592561
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>I See Irving Customs Doing IT Big In Austin.... *


----------



## 83's Finest (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

I know these are not all lowriders but they are some clean rides that were at the show.


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)

BAD BOYZ IN YHE HOUSEhttp://s386.photobucket.com/albums/oo306/texas214_06/?action=view&current=TEXASHEATWAVE2009039.flv


----------



## CITYBOY214 (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Yo does any one have the Full Version video Of my Air dancer At the Heatwave when my switches didnt work?


----------



## droptopt-bird (Apr 13, 2007)

I do I'll get it up when I get off of work


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 27 2009, 03:12 PM~14596240
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a dude :roflmao:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 27 2009, 05:56 PM~14597862
> *EL PAYASO LINCOLN TOWN CAR</span>*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 28 2009, 10:36 AM~14603859
> *Thats a dude  :roflmao:
> *



no its not trust me


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96_impalass_@Jul 28 2009, 08:54 PM~14610014
> *no its not trust me
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

any more pics or vids of the hop im sure there was more than 3 hoppers there who did what :biggrin:


----------



## 96_impalass (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Johnny562_@Jul 28 2009, 10:36 AM~14603859
> *Thats a dude  :roflmao:
> *


lol


----------



## miggy254 (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Jul 28 2009, 09:09 PM~14610168
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


say whatttttt


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 28 2009, 10:37 PM~14610542
> *any more pics or vids of the hop im sure there was more than 3 hoppers there who did what  :biggrin:
> *


i heard some people were no show


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jul 29 2009, 08:35 AM~14613699
> *i heard some people were no show
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jul 29 2009, 06:35 AM~14613699
> *i heard some people were no show
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jul 28 2009, 10:37 PM~14610542
> *any more pics or vids of the hop im sure there was more than 3 hoppers there who did what  :biggrin:
> *



hop was about an 1.5hr long, very good. Shorty's Hydros represented!
So did everyone else.
few car dancers were tearing it up. Good show as always for THW!
:biggrin:


----------



## RUB A DUB (Jul 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 28 2009, 09:28 AM~14603304
> *Yo does any one have the Full Version video  Of my Air dancer At the Heatwave when my switches didnt work?
> *


MAN I WAS SO PISSED WHEN I SAW THE SMOKE. HAD SAT THERE 4 LIKE 2 HOURS WAITN . PROPS YOU FOOLED EVERYBODY


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadihopper_@Jul 29 2009, 11:16 AM~14615961
> *hop was about an 1.5hr long, very good. Shorty's Hydros represented!
> So did everyone else.
> few car dancers were tearing it up. Good show as always for THW!
> ...


pics or not true :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RUB A DUB_@Jul 29 2009, 06:11 PM~14619824
> *MAN I WAS SO PISSED WHEN I SAW THE SMOKE. HAD SAT THERE 4 LIKE 2 HOURS WAITN . PROPS  YOU FOOLED EVERYBODY
> *



ha thanks man .


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Jul 29 2009, 10:54 PM~14623792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Poor truck. you broke the damn thing Gilbert.


----------

